# Indian Cookbook



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I need your help. I love Indian food, but have not really delved into the cooking of Indian food (living in Chicago, there was no need as there were tons of great Indian places). Now that I live in the middle of Wisconsin I need to cook my own to satisfy my craving, unless I want to drive for 40 minutes. I need a good cookbook for Indian cuisine. It needs to encompass a variety of dishes and different regions. I have a very slight working knowledge of the cuisine, but really just kind of fly-by-the seat-of-my-pants in creating. I would like to be able to prepare the dishes as authentically as possible. Anyone have any good suggestions for a book or two?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yamuni Deva (hope I spelled that right) and Julie Sahni are the common referrals for authentic cooking. I once read a review of a Jaffrey book on Amazon that recommended some other fellow highly and his books were rated higher than Jaffrey, Sahni or Deva. I don't remember his name.

I've had better success with Madhur Jaffrey though she is not as strictly authentic. I think she may have adapted the recipes better to the western cook. 

Phil


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Pete,

Suvir Saran (who is a member of CT) has a book going into publication soon.

I think his recipes are quite special.

PS, if you look at the "Chana Masala"thread I posted a link to his pages.

There the finest on the web


----------



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

Madhurs food is just as authentic as that of Julie Sahni or most any other Indian cookbook author.
Yamuna Devis food is Indian inspired and less authentic. But has its own appeal.

Cape Chef is very kind in his praise. Thanks!

If you have any questions on Indian cooking, I would also encourage you to participate in the Indian forum at www.eGullet.com

The Indian forum already has a wealth of information that is really very rich and very diverse. You can also come post new threads and start new discussions.

I have found Julie Sahnis books to be great. Madhur has a much more personal and charming side to her books in comparison to Sahni. It also helps that Madhur shares a great wealth of personal memories that make the food come alive. If I were to buy two books on Indian cooking today, I would buy one of each of these two wonderful women.

Monica Bhide a young Indian woman based in DC has recently published a book on Indian cooking. It is not the easiest to navigate but has simple and functional recipes.

Dakshin, a book on Southern Indian cooking is excellent for foods of Southern India. It can be found in paperback and hardcopy.

Again, if you have questions on Indian cooking, you can join me at www.eGullet.com at the Indian forum... There are already several threads that will be helpful for most anyone cooking Indian food. And you can surely ask questions that are uniquely yours and several members that are very familiar with Indian food and I shall be happy to help you.


----------



## suvir saran (Jul 26, 2002)

Pete,

On the link I share, you can read a thread started by cape chef at eGullet. It will share more details about Indian cookbooks and cooking.

http://forums.egullet.com/index.php?act=ST&f=40&t=8823&

Hope it helps in some way.

Have fun.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try these:


Savoring India: Recipes and Reflections on Indian Cooking
by Julie Sahni

The Food of India
by Priya Wickramasinghe, Carol Slevah Rajah

Cuisines of India: The Art and Tradition of Regional Indian Cooking 
by Smita Chandra, Sanjeev Chandra 

Dakshin: Vegetarian Cuisine from South India 
by Chandra Padmanabhan

Indian Regional Classics: Fast, Fresh, and Healthy Home Cooking
by Julie Sahni

Classic Indian Cooking 
by Julie Sahni, Marisabina Russo 

Classic Indian Vegetarian and Grain Cooking 
by Julie Sahni


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Thanks for all the input everyone!!! CC and Suvir, I have checked out the Indian forums at egullet and they are definately a wealth of information. Definately want to spend some more time there reading them thoroughly. I will definately be checking into the authors that everyone has mentioned. Again, thanks alot!!!!


----------

